# Thrift store roving...fun with blending colors.



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This was unexpected to find roving again! There was a little $3 bag which had all these small amounts of bright colors and two very nice skeins of what I think is a bamboo yarn and one acrylic skein. So that was a bargain, I was looking for a sparkle yarn to finish this wild scarf I was making for my sister. 

So here is what I found....In the roving there were some tiny twigs or vm...easy to pick out. I decided spinning each color would not result in much yarn and I wasn't liking how bright they were for my type of projects. Then my mind lit up with this idea...I have seen how many of you blend yarns and colors....mmm









This is what I decided to do with it....

















This is the yarn I made last night.....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

These are the other three yarns that were in the same little bag. It is hard to figure how they group them at these thrift stores. There are times I find wool all together in a bag but more than likely I get a mix of fibers. I have bamboo yarn just like these two unmarked balls but I figured it is not important what their content is. I hand wash everything I make anyhow.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! I love the first two you spun out. I've never even seen roving at thrift shops, although I do find regular yarn quite a lot, some acrylic, and some wool.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> Wow! I love the first two you spun out. I've never even seen roving at thrift shops, although I do find regular yarn quite a lot, some acrylic, and some wool.


Thank you so much! I don't see it often but recently, I have seen it a few times. I don't pick it up unless it is really worth it and very inexpensive. There was another bag that had a smaller amount of roving so I didn't bother with it. I could see this little bag had two other yarns that I would use for projects and I thought the roving would be worth it.  

Here are two wild scarves I made just recently using thrift store bags, one was $2 and the other one was $1.50. I had picked these up before months ago. I just took them one day and had fun.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I love your rolags. Blending colors is so much fun!

Have you done any plying of yarn yet? 
Seems like I have only seen your singles so far. 

There is just such an infinite choice of possibilities with fiber arts.
You will never be bored, ever. 

This thread brings me back to a project idea I have had for a long time.
It would be so fun to give several spinners the same exact roving/locks/fiber selection
and see how they would each use them in a different way.

Hmm, maybe I will really try to make that an HT reality.
Perhaps in time for the Tour de Fleece this summer. 

Keep up the excellent work, and thanks for sharing your pics with us.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I love your rolags. Blending colors is so much fun!
> 
> Have you done any plying of yarn yet?
> Seems like I have only seen your singles so far.
> ...



Thank you so much GAM! Rolags are just puffs of fun! I love how the the one came out...the gold blend not as much....but the roving was such a treat to play with! I have double plied quite a few skeins now but haven't posted many pics... Back on Feedbunns Angora thread I posted a small skein I double plied of that..it was not as thick as the picture looked though. There was also a double plied skein pic on the Icelandic wool thread. I have spun 110 skeins of yarn in two months in addition to the dying of some, other projects I made in between. I spin every day with a nice spindle...once you get the bug you know what happens...LOL I spun another skein today and now I am crocheting a shrug which will be done by tomorrow. Then I have to pick the VM out of my last Icelandic fleece pieces...oh that is hard work but it is so soft and cloud light. Yes, I could have skirted this but I couldn't bear to toss this stuff. Fleece is all so different based on the type of sheep...sigh. It is all wonderful!

I like your idea...see what happens when different fiber artist/spinners get the same colors. There are infinitely different ideas. I could have blended two colors, then make yarn with striped..then double plied that with other two color combinations and so on...


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

romysbaskets, you cost me $1.98!! LOL. I have been following along on this thread, watching through your pics the yarn you have spun with your found roving. 

Well. . . last Friday I happened to make my once (or twice) a month stop at the local Goodwill. Guess what I found!! Two gallon sized baggies of roving for 99 cents each! I have no idea yet what I'll do with them, but you have inspired me to buy them and attempt something, anything! 

In one bag is a bundle of fiber with a tag on it that says $8, and that is only about 1/4 of the bag. The other bag says "hand dyed felting fiber $8".


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Kris in MI said:


> romysbaskets, you cost me $1.98!! LOL. I have been following along on this thread, watching through your pics the yarn you have spun with your found roving.
> 
> Well. . . last Friday I happened to make my once (or twice) a month stop at the local Goodwill. Guess what I found!! Two gallon sized baggies of roving for 99 cents each! I have no idea yet what I'll do with them, but you have inspired me to buy them and attempt something, anything!
> 
> In one bag is a bundle of fiber with a tag on it that says $8, and that is only about 1/4 of the bag. The other bag says "hand dyed felting fiber $8".


You just made my day! Hurray! Those bags are a load of fun! You can do so much with them! The spinning with blending is great but also you can streak the colors to felt some amazing "felted fabric" to work with! You could make designs of swirls or limitless ideas with felting.


----------



## Ozark Mountain Jewel (Jul 12, 2009)

I love Thrift stores! You never know what you'll find 

I love that beautifully blended yarn!


----------

